# Bleeding after disbudding



## ChksontheRun (Mar 13, 2011)

We have 4 kids this year.  3 were disbudded with no problem and so far, no sign of scurs.  Kids range in age from 6 weeks to 3 1/2 weeks.  The last to be born, now 3 1/2 weeks has had trouble with his little horns.  The first time we disbudded him he was 5 days old.  He just cried and cried during and after the procedure, his tongue even turned a little blue he was screaming so much, then he scratched and whined for 2 days.  He bled a little after the disbudding and we probably didn't hold the iron on long enough as he just was taking it so hard. Much worse than the other three and we were really concerned about him.  Today, we decided to try again as he had little tiny horns growning again.  After burning a clear copper ring, we took him out of the holder and the caps just fell off of the horn buds left.  This left him bleeding quite a bit from both horn buds.  When we put ice on his head, the bleeding slowed to an ooz, but he was a mess. Momma let him nurse right away so he felt better, but he is still scratching at them, and they are still oozing.  One of the LGDs cleaned them for him so he is no longer a bloody headed little goat, but I am wondering what we have done wrong with this little guy(besides not burning long enough the first time).

We gave him a tetanus antitoxin shot since he has not been vaccinated, is there anything else we need to do for these horn buds.  I have hesitated to but anything like anibiotic ointment on them as the dogs and his momma lick at them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry you had so much trouble. I don't have any advice but hopefully someone here will know more.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)

This won't help now, but I always knock the little buds off before I turn them loose.  Then if they bleed, I can give a quick burn to cauterize it.

Sorry you had trouble w/ him.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 14, 2011)

Never had one do or act like that.


----------



## lilhill (Mar 14, 2011)

Me either.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Mar 14, 2011)

I have read and read and havent seen anything about this either.  Today he looks better as the horn buds have scabbed over.  He is not so bothered by them today, and the LGD did clean up his head nicely.  I sure wish I knew what I could have done differently.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------

